# Idea for neighbor gifts.



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

My mom and I came up with this idea a few years back for some neighbor gifts for Christmas. We fill the inside with soup mix, cornbread mix and brownie mix. The tag says "Warm Winter Wishes". She wanted to make them again this year so I spent a couple hours at her home yesterday helping her. I have the glue gun burns to prove it!! Haha!! &#128521; I love this time with my mom, making memories!! I brought my granddaughter Jade with me as we had spent the day together, and well, she got a little sleepy waiting for me to finish. Had to snap a picture of her because she looked so cute!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

She is a doll! Good memories you are creating for her too!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Those are cute...what's the container? GD is especially cute and tired. :wink:


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

They are all adorable!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

jeanne63 said:


> Those are cute...what's the container? GD is especially cute and tired. :wink:


It's a can, like a big coffee can. We glue quilt batting around it. 😃


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

That is a really cute idea - I'll pick up fleece on clearance after Christmas to make some for next year- thanks!
Your little daughter is adorable.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

bwtyer said:


> That is a really cute idea - I'll pick up fleece on clearance after Christmas to make some for next year- thanks!
> Your little daughter is adorable.


Thanks! She's actually my granddaughter!! 💞


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Cute!
I have heard IF you wet your fingers, less chance of burning with a hot glue gun. I haven't tried it, but it would be worth trying.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

babsbarb said:


> Cute!
> I have heard IF you wet your fingers, less chance of burning with a hot glue gun. I haven't tried it, but it would be worth trying.


Ok, I will definitely try this!! It's worth a shot, right?? 😀


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your little snowman gifts turned out so cute and you granddaughter is absolutely gorgeous, looks like a little angel!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Your granddaughter is precious..,"with visions of sugarplums dancing through her head"..Cute snowmen,too


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Those are very cute, your granddaughter is adorable! Is that a picture of you in your avatar?


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ethah said:


> Those are very cute, your granddaughter is adorable! Is that a picture of you in your avatar?


Yep, that's me! 😀


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those sure are cute and so is your little one.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

You don't look old enough to have a grandchild, especially one that's not a newborn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

She is so cute. She looks so comfy. So does your snowman. Do you have directions for us.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice idea. Thank you for posting it. Your granddaughter is so adorable. Sounds like you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She is precious! Love the jars.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> Your little snowman gifts turned out so cute and you granddaughter is absolutely gorgeous, looks like a little angel!!!


I agree. All are great gift ideas, and your little granddaughter is just angelic. Beautiful!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

What an awesome idea and what a precious granddaughter.. You are creating memories. Can you share the pattern? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable GD and cute idea for a hostess gift.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

These are just too cute! What a great idea! Your grandaughter is ADORABLE!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this post. This is the essence of the holidays - spending time with family and gift giving from the heart! Your granddaughter is a real cutie. You are passing on memories that are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

She is Beautiful~!~


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Jade is a beauty. Enjoy time with your Mom. Wish I could have one more day with mine. She has been gone for 18 years and I still miss her. She loved Christmas.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Hi and Merry Christmas to you. This is a very nice thing to do. Thing you need is low temp.glue sticks, these have saved my fingers plenty of times.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ethah said:


> You don't look old enough to have a grandchild, especially one that's not a newborn.


Oh, thank you! That made my day!! 😃


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

mama879 said:


> She is so cute. She looks so comfy. So does your snowman. Do you have directions for us.


As far as how we do these, it's mostly just winging it! 😉 We use a large can, like a big coffee can and we measure a piece of batting to fit around it. You can use white warm and natural batting as well. You can spray paint them too but we liked the look of the batting better because it looks like snow. We use two black buttons for eyes, cut out noses from felt, I just free hand it, and small black pom poms for the mouth. We ran out of Pom Poms so I cut little squares out of felt for a couple of them. Before I glue the face on I take blush and add blush for the cheeks. 
For the scarf and hat, we just buy fleece remnants because they are cheaper. Then measure around the can loosely and cut out a rectangle. ( sorry, I don't have the measurements, we just use the can as a guide to how big we need it.) Then we fold up the bottom twice for the brim. I will run dots of glue along the bottom, fold up once. Then run more dots of hot glue along the bottom and fold up again. Don't run a line of glue because it doesn't look very good if you do that. You just need a little hot glue to hold the fabric in place when you fold it. Now my mom likes to sew a seam to make the hat, but you can just wrap it around the can and glue it together. You want it to fit snug, but not too snug. They take the hat off to get to the mixes. You don't glue the hat to the can. To do the top, you fill the can with the soup mixes and such and then tie the top with yarn. Trim it if necessary. Cut a long skinny piece of fleece for the scarf and tie it around the bottom. I do add a little bit of glue around the bottom to hold the scarf in place. We add a little tag that says "Warm Winter Wishes" and stick it in the brim. 
I hope this makes sense! I'm sorry I don't have an actual pattern. Let me know if you have any questions!!


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

What great presents!


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

What a beautiful child.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ethah said:


> You don't look old enough to have a grandchild, especially one that's not a newborn.


Both cute!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Great idea for neighborhood gifts I need something like that for my "Letter Carrier". The little doll sleeping is precious.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What a great idea and so sweet.


----------

